
Stealth – Open source Ruby framework for chatbots - mauricio
http://whoisblackops.com/articles/introducing-stealth
======
mauricio
Hey everyone, I'm the creator of the Stealth framework. Let me know if you
have any questions about things not covered in the blog post. Happy to share.

